# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τι φωλιά και τι νήμα να πάρω για τις καρδερίνες μου ?

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Φωλιές και νήματα....άπειρα.

Ποια όμως είναι η σωστή επιλογή ?

----------


## jk21

παραθετω και τα πιο γνωστα υλικα .τη γνωμη μου θα την πω στην πορεια 

*
ζωικη φυσικη τριχα και βαμβακι* 



*
βαμβακι , βαμβακι (λεπτες ινες ) και φυσικη τριχα 
*



*
Ινες απο γιουτα ή λινατσα


*

*
κοκκογφοινικας*


*
βαμβακι χοντρες ινες*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπορούμε να ξέρουμε και τι νήμα είναι το καθένα ?

----------


## jk21

θα βαλω διπλα ονοματα με επεξεργασια αλλα μπορει να κανω και λαθος στην ονομασια

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Για το νημα αυτα που σου ειπε ο jk. Επιπροσθετως θα βαλεις και εξτρα βαμβακι.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εγω βαζω το πρωτο που δειχνει ο Μητσος.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σήμερα πήγα να πάρω κάτι σπόρους για τις καρδερίνες μου και με συμβούλεψε ένας τύπος εκεί (όχι το μαγαζί)...να πάρω το παρακάτω νήμα.

Μη με ρωτήσετε απο τι είναι γιατί ξέχασα να ρωτήσω. Το μόνο που ξέρω...ότι η προέλευση του είναι απο το Βέλγιο

----------


## jk21

βαμβακερο νημα  δειχνει ,πιο λεπτη ινα απο το παραδοσιακο

----------


## mitsman

Για το νημα λιγο πολυ σου απαντησαν τα παιδια!!!!
Για φωλια να παρεις μια 9αρα ή 10αρα!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Για φωλια να παρεις μια 9αρα ή 10αρα!!


Το "9".μεταφραζεται σε πόντους διαμέτρου ?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι Βασιλη.... συγγνωμη για την παραλειψη.... εγω βαζω αυτη με τα δοντακια που εσυ κοβεις....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ναι Βασιλη.... συγγνωμη για την παραλειψη.... εγω βαζω αυτη με τα δοντακια που εσυ κοβεις....


Η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι μεγάλη για καρδερινα Δημητρη ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Φωλιές και νήματα....άπειρα.
> 
> Ποια όμως είναι η σωστή επιλογή ?



Το ειπες και το εκανες,
για να ρωτας για υλικα θα εχεις παρει καλα πουλια

Βημα πρωτο μαθε να σκεφτεσαι σαν καρδερινα,και καλοριζικα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βημα πρωτο μαθε να σκεφτεσαι σαν καρδερινα,και καλοριζικα.


ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ

Δεν ήξερα ότι οι καρδερίνες τρώνε ζυγούρι στα κάρβουνα. ::

----------


## mitsman

10 εκατοστα ειναι,..... θα την μετρησω αυριο να σιγουρευτω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

όταν έχεις πάρει τα κατάλληλα πουλιά δεν μπαίνεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία άγχους, ποιο νήμα ποια φωλιά που να την τοποθετήσω. 
όταν τα πουλιά είναι κατάλληλα τότε όλα τα νήματα του εμπορίου είναι άχρηστα. ακομα και σε φωλια χωρις νημα θα γεννησουν.

----------


## Gardelius

*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ......πολυ το "ψαχνεις" ....λεμεεεεεεεεεεε !!!!!
*

----------


## mitsman

> 10 εκατοστα ειναι,..... θα την μετρησω αυριο να σιγουρευτω!!!


9,5.... την εχω μπροστα μου!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 9,5.... την εχω μπροστα μου!


ε...βγάλτην και μία φωτό ρε Μήτσο.

Ακούει ο άλλος....9,5 ποντους και την έχω μπροστά μου.  (παπαπαπαπα....πιπέρι) :: 

Να καταλάβουμε και μεις πως είναι........................................  ............η φωλιά.....εννοώ

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ......πολυ το "ψαχνεις" ....λεμεεεεεεεεεεε !!!!!
> *


Καλά κάνει!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιατι κανει καλα? καλα κανει σε ποιον?

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Τι δεν κατάλαβες? Καλά κάνει που το "ψάχνει" εννοώ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και αυτο ψαξιμο του κανει καλο? η θα τον μπερδεψει περισσοτερο?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> και αυτο ψαξιμο του κανει καλο? η θα τον μπερδεψει περισσοτερο?


Κώστα...

Το thread που άνοιξα....νομίζεις ότι το άνοιξα μονο για μένα ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ετσι ομως δεν βοηθαμε κανεναν. η καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη και ετσι πρεπει να την αντιμετωπιζουμε.

----------


## mitsman

> ε...βγάλτην και μία φωτό ρε Μήτσο.
> 
> Ακούει ο άλλος....9,5 ποντους και την έχω μπροστά μου.  (παπαπαπαπα....πιπέρι)
> 
> Να καταλάβουμε και μεις πως είναι........................................  ............η φωλιά.....εννοώ








Και κάνναβη λιγο πριν την τεμμαχισω για υλικο φωλιας!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> .... 
> *όταν τα πουλιά είναι κατάλληλα τότε όλα τα νήματα του εμπορίου είναι άχρηστα. ακομα και σε φωλια χωρις νημα θα γεννησουν*.

----------


## sakis.x

η δικια μου

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Σακης!

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman* 
> Και κάνναβη λιγο πριν την τεμμαχισω για υλικο φωλιας!!!


 τωρα καταλαβα γιατι σου κανουν απο 6 αυγα οι θηλυκιες ,κι εμεις με την απλη την τριχα μας κανουν μονο 5,    :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## mitsman

εμμμμ,..... εμεις οι νησιωτες ειμαστε πονηροι!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> τωρα καταλαβα γιατι σου κανουν απο 6 αυγα οι θηλυκιες ,κι εμεις με την απλη την τριχα μας κανουν μονο 5,



Κατσικοτριχα εννοεις Πανο,
αν ειναι και ασπρη ειναι το καλυτερο.

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια φοβερη φωλια με την καναβη απο μαγαζι για υδραβλικους με 80 λεπτα το τεμαχιο βγαζει παρα παρα παρα πολλες φωλιες!!!!

δειτε μια φωλια!!

Ετσι ηταν αρχικα:





την εκανα κομματια των 8 περιπου εκατοστων




το εβαλα στο κλουβι και ετοιμη σχεδον η φωλια!

----------


## jk21

Ο Νικολας ο Δημητριαδης ελεγε στο <<  ζυγουρι >> για την λινατσα απο τσουβαλια ,να την βραζαμε καμμια 15αρια λεπτα και μετα καλο στεγνωμα ,για αποστειρωση .Δεν ξερω για καλο και κακο ,μηπω και αυτο χρειαζεται κατι παρομοιο ....

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ο Νικολας ο Δημητριαδης ελεγε στο <<  ζυγουρι >> για την λινατσα απο τσουβαλια ,να την βραζαμε καμμια 15αρια λεπτα και μετα καλο στεγνωμα ,για αποστειρωση .Δεν ξερω για καλο και κακο ,μηπω και αυτο χρειαζεται κατι παρομοιο ....


Περισοτερο απο 20 λεπτα,και σε νερο που κοχλαζει,Δημητρη
το ιδιο και ολα τα υλικα φωλιας θα ελεγα,και επι τη ευκαιρια προς αποδειξη της επιμονης,
οποιος εχει μυρισει φωλια πουλιων φτιαγμενη στην φυση,
θα εχει παρατηρηση οτι μυριζουν υπεροχα,εστω και λερωμενες,
καποιες που μυρισα καποτε εγω ,ειχαν αρωμα λεβαντας,(ξερεις τι συμαινει αυτο)και αλλες μαραθου.

----------


## jk21

για τον μαραθο δεν ξερω ,αλλα η λεβαντα ειναι ξεκαθαρα εντομοαπωθητικη και πιστευω και ο αμαραντος που εχει βαλει και ο αλεξ και βαζει (και μας εχει δωσει την πληροφορια ) και ο Ανδρεας ,καποια τετοια ιδιοτητα θα εχει .

20 λεπτα απο απριλη και μετα ... τωρα εχουμε ακομα εκπτωσεις   ::

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> για τον μαραθο δεν ξερω ,αλλα η λεβαντα ειναι ξεκαθαρα εντομοαπωθητικη και πιστευω και ο αμαραντος που εχει βαλει και ο αλεξ και βαζει (και μας εχει δωσει την πληροφορια ) και ο Ανδρεας ,καποια τετοια ιδιοτητα θα εχει .
> 
> 20 λεπτα απο απριλη και μετα ... τωρα εχουμε ακομα εκπτωσεις


Ο Ανδρεας, ποσα κρατα μυστικα μονον αυτος ξερει.
Μολις ο Ανδρεας γραφει οτι εχει αυγα απο καρδερινες,τοτε αρχιζουν να φτιαχνουν φωλια τα σπουργιτια στην περιοχη μου.
Κατσικοτριχα βαζει και αυτος,αλλα δεν το μολογαει !!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αύριο θα είμαι ξανά Σητεία......πρέπει να τον κάτσω κάτω να τα μολογήσει όλα ο φαταούλας !!!!! Θα στον φτιάξω εγώ.....ασε να κατέβω κάτω !!!!*  :: *


Ανδρέα γρικάς ?????????????????*

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν ο Ανδρεας εχει ακομα και αλλα μυστικα (που μπορει να εχει ) αλλα ξερω οτι ισως ειναι ο μοναδικος που εχει πει δημοσια τοσα πολλα ! καποια που αναφερει on line μαλιστα (πχ αυτο με τον προσανατολισμο των φωλιων ) απλα τα αναφερει γιατι δοθηκε  η ευκαιρια .Ηδη εγω τα ειχα ακουσει απο κεινον και ποτε δεν μου ειπε μην το πεις παρα περα .Οπως και πολλα απο τα φυτα -τροφες της καρδερινας στη φυση ,ειναι δικες του πληροφοριες .Εδω ειμαστε και σταδιακα και απο τον Ανδρεα και απο αλλα παιδια που βλεπουν ρομαντικα την πραγματικη εκτροφη της << ομορφης >> θα εχουμε συνεχως νεα πραγματα να λεμε !

----------


## panos70

Το κανναβη που εχουν οι υδραβλικοι δεν βρομαει πολυ ; δεν ενοχλει τα πουλια ;εαν με το βρασιμο ξεμυριζει τοτε ,ενταξει αλλιως ..............

----------


## mitsman

η αληθεια ειναι οτι βρωμαει.... αλλα δεν εχουν προβλημα.... δεν ξερω.... θα δω και στην πραξη..... 2 φωλιες ειναι ηδη στρωμενες απο αυτη την Καναβη.... νομιζω δεν θα ξανααγορασω νημα!!! ειναι φοβερο!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Για δοκίμασε βρε Δημήτρη να ζεματίσεις μια ποσότητα να μας πεις τι γίνετε !!!! Εχει ενδιαφέρων !!*

----------


## adreas

Παλιά  όταν είχα  καναρίνια  έβαζα  κατσικότριχα  τώρα  με  τις καρδερίνες  ποιο σπάνια  γιατί  το έχουν  αυτό  το νάζι  που  θέλουν να  βλέπουν  άσπρη τη  φωλιά  και πρέπει  να  είσαι επιλεκτικός  με  την τρίχα  να  βρω δηλαδή  άσπρη  κατσίκα με  μακριά  τρίχα να  κόψω.   Πάντως με  πήγες  χρόνια πίσω  που  τότε σε  κάθε  χωράφι μετόχι  υπήρχε  και  μια  κατσίκα η  πρόβατο   δεμένα στο  χωράφι  και η   φωλιές  ήταν τόσο  όμορφες  με την  κατσικότριχα  και καλοφτιαγμένες  λόγο  του ότι γυρνάει  λυγίζει  εύκολα και  στρώνετε   τώρα βλέπεις  το  ποιο κοντινό  φυσικό  είναι τα  φτερά  της  κότας. Πάντως  όπου  έχει μάντρα  κοντά  κάνουν φωλιά  με  την κατσικότριχα  αν  βρω θα  σας  βγάλω να  δείτε  ομορφιά!!! Πριν  χρόνια  είδα μια  με  μαλλί προβάτου  το   μοναδικό υλικό  φωλιάς  από την  αρχή  μέχρι το  τέλος.

----------


## jk21

εδω με ινες καρυδας ή κοκκοφοινικα  

κατι σαν αυτο









και φωλια τετοιου τυπου 




τοποθετημενη εσωτερικα

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα αναγνωριζεις υλικα; βρυα ειναι καποια απο αυτα; τα βαζει για αποξηρανση σε αυτο το διχτυωτο τσδυβαλι ή απλα να αεριζονται;

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Θοδωρής

> Περισοτερο απο 20 λεπτα,και σε νερο που κοχλαζει,Δημητρη
> το ιδιο και ολα τα υλικα φωλιας θα ελεγα,και επι τη ευκαιρια προς αποδειξη της επιμονης,
> οποιος εχει μυρισει φωλια πουλιων φτιαγμενη στην φυση,
> θα εχει παρατηρηση οτι μυριζουν υπεροχα,εστω και λερωμενες,
> καποιες που μυρισα καποτε εγω ,ειχαν αρωμα λεβαντας,(ξερεις τι συμαινει αυτο)και αλλες μαραθου.


Αν παρουμε  βοτανο λεβαντας, το κανουμε τριμα στο μουλτι και το ριξουμε στην σακουλα με την λινατσα ή οποιο αλλο
νημα που εχουμε και το ανακινησουμε καλα να παει παντου και να παρει μυρωδιά θα καταφερναμε ενα νημα κατα των πατασιτων ? 
Μηπως υπαρχει δισταγμος απο τα πουλια και δεν το προτιμούν λογο εντονης μυρωδιας

----------

